# General > Politics >  Failures of the SNP!

## The Horseman

If I am reading anything that resembles reality, the Scottish Govt is failing miserably!
The promise of 580 homes was relegated to 50!
£15 Bbbillion in debt...that should never have happened.
£2000 per person in debt...way above average.
Now those who advocate Their deliverance out of Debt........what say U?
So Sad for a proud Country....And Salmond still being defended at the public purse!
And of course...... . the Secret Celebrity.   Likely many more than one!
Another...What say U?      Ty.

----------


## orkneycadian

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, Horseman, but what you are reading is true, and the Scottish Government is indeed failing us miserably. The continued obsession with the neverendum is blinding a proportion of our population who can't or won't see what is really going on. They still seem to hark back to that cover picture on the Daily Record with 25 £20 notes laid out in a fan and the headline "£500 for every Scot if we vote Yes".  Poor things. 

Some thought that the SG was doing a good job in their handling of the Conoravirus scam. But everyday now, Scotland's efforts are put to shame by Wales. Our economy is tanked, but this seems to be the intention of the SG, so it can be blamed on  Westminster.

I agree, it's quite sad how some in our country have painted us all in a corner. Just to try and get their way. Hopefully the conned amongst us will wake up and smell the coffee in the near future and we can start to rebuild our country, with all this neverendum nonsense put behind us fir once and for all.

----------


## Gronnuck

> £15 Bbbillion in debt...that should never have happened.


To be in debt, one has to borrow money.  The Scottish government in Holyrood doesn't have borrowing powers?  My question is who borrowed such a large amount of money on Scotland's behalf?

----------


## The Horseman

> To be in debt, one has to borrow money.  The Scottish government in Holyrood doesn't have borrowing powers?  My question is who borrowed such a large amount of money on Scotland's behalf?


It would appear ‘Debt’ should be replaced by ‘Deficit’.

----------


## Gronnuck

Ahh the GERS deficit of £15.1Bn.  How do you think we arrived at that?
What GERS is asking you to believe is that with just 8.2% of the UK population Scotland created between 54% and 60% of the UK deficit.  It did not.  The Holyrood government would not have chosen to spend much of the cost charged to it by the UK government.  In a normal, independent country Scotland would not have chosen to pay for the Trident nuclear weapon system, HS2, the new Hinkley Point C nuclear power station, London’s Crossrail etc.  The list goes on; projects that are of no benefit whatsoever to the people of Scotland.  The ‘deficit’ is the proportion of the UK’s much bigger deficit that is foisted upon Scotland.

----------


## orkneycadian

With the above logic, we in Orkney and Shetland should keep all our oil money up here, and now allow Holyrood to squander it on vanity projects that have no benefit to Orkney or Shetland.  All that spending on motorways, Gaelic road signs, in fact, anything south of the Pentland Firth.

----------


## Gronnuck

> With the above logic, we in Orkney and Shetland should keep all our oil money up here, and now allow Holyrood to squander it on vanity projects that have no benefit to Orkney or Shetland.  All that spending on motorways, Gaelic road signs, in fact, anything south of the Pentland Firth.


Last time I looked Orkney and Shetland were part of the country that is Scotland and have been so since 1472.

----------


## mi16

> Last time I looked Orkney and Shetland were part of the country that is Scotland and have been so since 1472.


Nothing to stop them going for a referendum to become independent once again though is there, if the will of the people say so?
There is no grounds for anyone to object.

----------


## orkneycadian

Indeed not, MI16. We are constantly told that we should not be ruled by people in a big city way down intje south east, and that we should be free to run ourselves.  And last time I looked,  Scotland was part of what it's known as the UK and had been so since 1707.

----------


## Gronnuck

> And last time I looked,  Scotland was part of what it's known as the UK and had been so since 1707.


The difference is that the UK is *not* a country.  The UK is suppose to be an historic union of equals.  However that equality has not existed for a long time now and many people in Scotland say it is time to dissolve the union.  History tells us that the union was created under duress and the people of Scotland have paid the price ever since.  It's time for Scotland to be a normal country.

A couple of questions for you *orkneycadian*; are you happy to be ruled by an administration that the vast majority of Scots have not voted for since 1955?  Do you really believe that the Westminster government represents true democracy when the elected body, House of Commons with 650 MPs is dwarfed by the unelected body, the Lords with 811 peers?

In all the time I've visited this forum I've never come across any proposal from you regarding the best way forward for Scotland and the people of Scotland....

----------


## orkneycadian

I am sure this has been discussed several times before, Gronnuck but it is not appropriate for the separatist movement to be selective about their definitions of "units of opinion".  We can consider such units to range from households, through villages, parishes, towns, cities, counties, regions, countries, kingdoms, whatever comes next that covers the EU......,continents and finally planets. 

The Scexiteers, and those who would rather we stayed in the EU are especially guilty of "unit of opinion manipulation" when they repeatedly take the result of a UK wide referendum, and break down the results, not just to country level, but to constituency level to try and further their agenda. That is wrong.  If we have a "unit of opinion" then that's what it should be. So if we, as the country of Scotland, vote to stay in the UK, then that is the result. Is we, as the UK,vote to leave the EU, then that is the result. 

Being selective about the unit is opinion is getting to be a rather tiring tactic of the Scexiteers, and results in "copycat kickback" from folk like myself to show the Scexiteers how daft it looks from the other side. 

In that regard, and to answer your question, neither Orkney nor Shetland have ever voted to be ruled by the SNP. Not since 1955, not ever. We got quite close a few years ago by returning a liberal MP, and having a liberal / conservative coalition. But we have never returned an SNP MP or MSP, but we get ruled by an administration wet did not vote for. See how daft you're argument seems from the other side now? 

I have made no secret of what I think is best for Orkney, Scotland and the UK, but I will reiterate that, as a proposal, as you wish. 

"I Orkneycadian, propose that the results of the referendums of 2014 and 2016 be fully respected, and that Scotland remains part of the UK and that the UK leaves the EU. If these settled wills are respected, I propose that Orkney remains part of Scotland. If however, these settled wills are overridden by a dictorial government, then I propose that Orkney be given the choice of what it's future shall hold"

----------


## Gronnuck

Thank you *Orkneycadian* for your response.
You argue, “So if we, as the country of Scotland, vote to stay in the UK, then that is the result.”  Indeed.  I voted ‘No’ in 2014.  However, the promises made by the advocates of ‘better together’ didn’t materialise or were diluted and I, and many others, felt aggrieved.
You argue, “we, as the UK,vote to leave the EU, then that is the result.”  This despite the ‘better together’ argument that if Scotland wanted to stay in the EU it would have to stay within the UK.
Surely you can see that there have been significant material changes in government policy since September 2014.
The ‘units of opinion’ that are my immediate concern are the UK as represented by Westminster, and Scotland as represented by Holyrood.
Final question, if I may; Why do you think the current Westminster Conservative government is best for Scotland?

----------


## orkneycadian

Gronnuck, I don't go an for the "promises" made by politicians in the run up to elections and referendums. Instead, I look at the bigger picture and where applicable, previous track records. 

Just take the SNP for example. How long have they been promising us RET for the Northern Isles? And have we got it? Nope. And what of the "once in a generation / lifetime" claim? Cast aside with regret it was ever uttered. 

The inescapable fact within Scotland is that the needs, and wishes of the islands and places like Caithness are very different from the Southern Belt.  Here, we see Westminster more attuned to the islands than we see Holyrood as. Something like 15% of the UK population live in the "vicinity" of Westminster, whilst 80% of the Scottish population live in the "vicinity" of Holyrood.  This I believe it's why Aberdeen got so shafted a few weeks ago,  when compared to Glasgow this week. If it's north of Perth, it's off no interest to Holyrood unless its oil, fish or electricity.

----------


## Gronnuck

*Okneycadian*, I empathise with your issue with RET for the northern isles.  I campaigned with many on the issue of the Skye Bridge tolls, it was a long hard fight but it uncovered some unsavoury behaviour by corporate bodies, individuals and politicians hidden under the guise of ‘commercial confidentiality’.  I wonder if something similar is applicable to RET.
IMO you quote the, "once in a generation / lifetime" claim” erroneously.  It was a rhetorical flourish to encourage people to get out and vote, which they did.  Politicians use this type of rhetoric all the time; remember Boris Johnson’s statement that he would, "rather be dead in a ditch" than ask Brussels for a delay to Brexit?
I appreciate people living on the northern isles will have a different perspective regarding politics in the UK, but surely you see what is happening in England.  The growth of xenophobia, isolationism and ethnic nationalism. The right-wing have turned quite nasty!  IMO Scotland deserves better, we are outward looking, internationalist and take pride in our very diverse civil patriotism.
I see the SNP as a means to an end – independence – then I will probably vote Liberal and/or Green. 
You propose that, “Here, we see Westminster more attuned to the islands than we see Holyrood is,” I’m interested to know more.

----------


## mi16

> *Okneycadian*, I empathise with your issue with RET for the northern isles.  I campaigned with many on the issue of the Skye Bridge tolls, it was a long hard fight but it uncovered some unsavoury behaviour by corporate bodies, individuals and politicians hidden under the guise of ‘commercial confidentiality’.  I wonder if something similar is applicable to RET.
> IMO you quote the, "once in a generation / lifetime" claim” erroneously.  It was a rhetorical flourish to encourage people to get out and vote, which they did.  Politicians use this type of rhetoric all the time; remember Boris Johnson’s statement that he would, "rather be dead in a ditch" than ask Brussels for a delay to Brexit?
> I appreciate people living on the northern isles will have a different perspective regarding politics in the UK, but surely you see what is happening in England.  The growth of xenophobia, isolationism and ethnic nationalism. The right-wing have turned quite nasty!  IMO Scotland deserves better, we are outward looking, internationalist and take pride in our very diverse civil patriotism.
> I see the SNP as a means to an end – independence – then I will probably vote Liberal and/or Green. 
> You propose that, “Here, we see Westminster more attuned to the islands than we see Holyrood is,” I’m interested to know more.



As you stated he said he would rather be dead in a ditch.
He didnt say he would be dead in a ditch.

----------


## orkneycadian

> You propose that, Here, we see Westminster more attuned to the islands than we see Holyrood is, Im interested to know more.


Orkney doesn't want Scotland to leave the UK. Westminster doesn't want Scotland to leave the UK. It's quite simple really.

----------


## Gronnuck

> Orkney doesn't want Scotland to leave the UK. Westminster doesn't want Scotland to leave the UK. It's quite simple really.


Good morning *Orkneycadian*, Politics is never simple.
Its unfortunate you were unable to answer my question more fully.  I was hoping you would be able to tell me what positive benefits the Westminster government has bestowed upon the northern isles.
In the majority of your posts you appear to take great delight in belittling Nicola Sturgeon and the SNP despite their continued success at the polls.  Yet you appear silent, neither positive nor negative, on the behaviour of the Tory government in Westminster, which you appear to support.  Is that because you can see Boris Johnston do no wrong?

----------


## orkneycadian

Good morning Gronnuck.

The thread is titled "Failures of the SNP" so the discussion topic is more about where the SNP have cocked up, rather than where Westminster has done well.  But since you ask, you will be aware of Boris' recent visit to Orkney where many millions of growth funding was announced.  Meanwhile, at the same time, the SNP's mouthpiece rag, The National, took a picture of 3 seperatists outside Kinloss barracks, badged it as "Crowds in Orkney" and published it on their site.  They also derided the local shelfish industry by calling partans "silly props".  So whilst BJ takes the trouble to come here to announce all the good the UK government are doing, the best the SNP and thir journalists can muster up is a few badly captioned pictures.

Success in the polls does not translate into success on the ground, necessarily.  And in fact, the SNP have had nothing but failure in the polls (if we are talking elections) in Orkney and Shetland.  They have never once come in first place, let alone gained a majority of votes.

And yes, Boris can do wrong - He has failed us quite badly since the start of the year on the Conoravirus con.  The only saving grace, if you can call it that, is that he has not done as badly as Nicola Sturgeon has, and at least has made a better job of trying to minimise the impact on the rUK economy.

----------


## Gronnuck

*orkneycadian* Yes I was aware of Boris’s visit to Orkney and the fact that he announced £50 million investment to match the £50 million over ten years that Michael Matheson the Scottish Cabinet Secretary for Transport, Infrastructure and Connectivity had announced for the Islands Growth Fund.  You can’t deny the Scottish government’s interest in supporting a wide range of matters like infrastructure, but including tourism, energy transition, innovation, and skills in the northern isles.
I won’t comment on what the ‘National’ printed; I’m aware of their bias just as I’m aware of the bias across the whole of the MSM.
As regards the First Minister's handling of the Covid issue, I see you already have threads on that issue.

----------


## orkneycadian

Yes, the First Minister's handling of the Conoravirus issue is unravelling by the day.  So much for her "flagship leadership policies" being the envy of the UK.  The New York Times has an interesting interactive graphic on their site this morning (https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...rus-cases.html) - Click on images to enlarge.



Showing that Scotland is second from the top of the "new cases per 100,000 league", second only to Northern Ireland.  England are doing a marginally better job than Scotland and Wales are well ahead of the pack.

Drilling down into the Scotland data;



We can see just how bad the SNP are handling this in their "home territory" of the Southern Belt.  Now, remember, Aberdeen got a full hospitality lockdown when their new cases reached 14 per 100,000.  Scotland as a whole has 17 per 100,000 according to the above, and the western end of the southern belt are more than 2 and a half times that.  But yet, the SNP will not deny their main support base the right to go to the pub for a swally, as they did Aberdeen.  Instead the message from the SNP for Glasgow is "Dinnae gan and meet yer pals at their hoose, gonnae go and meet them at the boozer instead?"

Meanwhile, poor old Aberdeen who bore the brunt of the SNP's political point scoring the other week, and Grampian being the area in which Aberdeen is counted, records just 6 new cases per 100,000.

This is supposed to be "world class leadership" in handling this shamdemic, but yet, the published figures show the complete opposite.  Scotland is making a complete pigs ear of it within the UK, and another pigs ear of it within Scotland.  Only Northern Ireland is doing worse.  We should be learning from those that are making a better job it than Scotland, viz, England and Wales.

----------


## The Horseman

Pls note,
I am not trying to belittle Scotland, but after Cork/OQs etal, views of life (Indyref), I fail to see how there is any advantage in going solo!
And for a sma Country of honest people, the Optics of the Top Dowgies and their Antics, it would/should certainly cause concern.....
And it is still going on......

----------


## orkneycadian

> If however, these settled wills are overridden by a dictorial government, then I propose that Orkney be given the choice of what it's future shall hold"


And bang on cue, our Sheltie neighbours seem to be on the same mind.....

https://www.shetlandtimes.co.uk/2020...overwhelmingly

*‘The message is clear’: councillors pass self-determination motion*

----------


## orkneycadian

> If however, these settled wills are overridden by a dictatorial government, then I propose that Orkney be given the choice of what it's future shall hold"


Care to join Shetland and us, Caithness?

https://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...ds-snp-scottis

*Sturgeon's nightmare! Orkney to follow Shetland in demanding independence from Scotland*

OK, so the headline is a bit dramatic, but this is all a bit inconvenient for the Scexiteers.  Of course, the situation should never arise anyway.  I mean, the SNP would never drag Orkney and Shetland out of the UK against their will, not after all they have said about Scotland.  They wouldn't.  Would they?

Anyway, Caithnessians, its not too late to save yourselves.  You can still join us if you want.  We won't mind too much if you still have Gaelic placenames - Nicola can't speak a word of the lingo anyway, other than "Saorsa!", once someone translates it from Braveheart for her.

----------


## Shabbychic

> Care to join Shetland and us, Caithness?
> 
> *Sturgeon's nightmare! Orkney to follow Shetland in demanding independence from Scotland*
> 
> OK, so the headline is a bit dramatic, but this is all a bit inconvenient for the Scexiteers.  Of course, the situation should never arise anyway.  I mean, the SNP would never drag Orkney and Shetland out of the UK against their will, not after all they have said about Scotland.  They wouldn't.  Would they?
> 
> Anyway, Caithnessians, its not too late to save yourselves.  You can still join us if you want.  We won't mind too much if you still have Gaelic placenames - Nicola can't speak a word of the lingo anyway, other than "Saorsa!", once someone translates it from Braveheart for her.



Oh dear....decided to have a wee peep in today, and find your gob is in full swing, as usual, spouting a load of rubbish, also as usual. Too many posts by you to even mention, throughout 'e org, but I think most speak for themselves.


About this, Orkney and Shetland Independence bid....you know just as well as I do that this Headline, and all the others, are just total rubbish. They asked for more autonomy, not Independence, and I say go for it. Obviously it is what *you* wish, but that is not what is happening. Westminster of course like to stir things up when Independence is mentioned, especially when it looks more likely than ever this time, but they haven't really, seriously started down that road, yet.


To have a real debate about that situation, if it does start up again, would be a waste of time, because you don't actually do debating too well.....so I thought I would just give you some food for thought.


Have you ever heard of *UNCLOS*? It's not an SNP page, nor laws made by the Scottish Goverment, so have a wee gander. A bit of further research may give you an even better idea of how much surrounding waters Orkney and Shetland would have if they leave Scotland, either to go it alone or remain part of the UK. How much oil and gas and fish would you have then? You could do a few of yer wee charts and calculations here. This has all been gone over before, but probably didn't make the headlines of the Express or the BBC.


Now, just say you opt to remain part of the UK, have you thought of how far you would have to travel, for instance, if you required a mainland hospital appointment? England is a wee bit further than Inverness, don't ye think? You would also lose free prescriptions and free University education, among many other things England don't do.


Then comes Trident. One of the first things an Independent Scotland would do is demand its removal, but as Westminster has said on many occasions, there is no place in England suitable for it. Now, I wonder where they might decide to relocate it to? There would be massive dockside development of course, and loads of new jobs, and they would also need a large enough airstrip for transport planes carrying warheads, but I suppose that would be good for transport links....unless it was designated for military use only? And while we are on this subject, have you ever heard what happened to the Chago Islanders? But, of course Westminster would never ever do that, again, or use compulsory purchase orders and evictions from land that the military want to acquire.....would they?


There are loads more things you have not even considered in your blind hatred of Scotland, and going on without us, so I wait in anticipation of your take on some of the above.


May I also add that I do not object in any way if Orkney and Shetland want to do their own thing. They have a right to decide, but just be careful what you wish for.

----------


## The Horseman

Ohhhh Deary me.....
Hids gettan Complicated......

----------


## orkneycadian

Indeed it is Horseman, all driven by the monoagenda SNP

Interesting headline (well, front page domination) in this weeks Orcadian 

https://www.orcadian.co.uk/wp-conten...tember-17.jpeg

----------


## Alrock

Orkney independence could be good for the Caithness economy if they decide to have significantly lower Alcohol/Tobacco tax etc. Booze cruises could become a thing up here just like it is in the south of England.

----------


## orkneycadian

Not sure any Caithness holders of off sales licences would agree with you there, Alrock......

So this is where we should expect heaps of support from the Scexiteers. If we join them, as well as other oppressed outposts, such as Catalonia, then we should all band together.  The SNP will of course be fully supportive.  Won't they?

----------


## Shabbychic

> all driven by the monoagenda(sic) SNP


None of the things I mentioned above, regarding Orkney and Shetland, have anything to do with the SNP. They are just some of the consequences of going it alone, or remaining with the rUK. 


If you are referring to *Scottish* Independence, you still fail to understand what it is all about. The SNP are not forcing anyone to go for Independence. They are the only way to get us there. Many people in Scotland want to become a country in our own right again. Most never wanted this union with England in the first place, but it was thrust upon us by Lord this and Earl that, who were blackmailed and bribed to sign us up, whether we wanted it or not. (If you want to get into the Darien fiasco...that should be a new thread)








You appear to believe that Orkney and Shetland should have the option of Independence, but not Scotland itself? That's like the politicians who always cheer on other countries that are celebrating their Independence Days, then turn round to Scotland and say, "Ah, but not for you."

----------


## The Horseman

Methinks you are going to have to change your ‘entire’ leadership.
It seems like a terrible mess!   How can one go forward with all these Civil/Criminal proceedings, and continuing allegations!

----------


## orkneycadian

Its not for the want of trying Horseman.  Here in Orkney (and up in Shetland) we repeatedly have a Scottish Government foisted upon us that we did not vote for.  And then for the following 5 years, they again make a right horses backside of it.  I guess its due to years of repetition of this that the vikings are now seeking their FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully, once free, the rUK will have us back again.  Maybe with the darkening nights, I should nip down to London and project an "Orkney and Shetland Luvs UK" message on the side of Big Ben?

----------


## Fulmar

You'd better get your skates on then before there is another lock down when the Scots might not actually be able to cross the border. Oh, and by the way, cases are rising rapidly in London and the NHS there are bracing themselves for a second huge influx of Covid patients- but of course, you dismiss all of that and this is not the virus thread at the end of the day. So, have a nice trip- send us a post card, won't you.

----------


## orkneycadian

> by the way, cases are rising rapidly in London and the NHS there are bracing themselves for a second huge influx of Covid patients


Farcemasks not working there either then?

Is there anywhere where these farcemasks work? Or are there any farcemasks out there that do what they are supposed to?

----------


## Shabbychic

> Here in Orkney (and up in Shetland) we repeatedly have a Scottish Government foisted upon us that we did not vote for.  And then for the following 5 years, they again make a right horses backside of it.  I guess its due to years of repetition of this that the vikings are now seeking their FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, once free, the rUK will have us back again.  Maybe with the darkening nights, I should nip down to London and project an "Orkney and Shetland Luvs UK" message on the side of Big Ben?


Considering the statement above, have you read the latest story from *The Herald*? You might Luv the UK, but it appears they don't think much of you.......or Human Rights.

----------


## The Horseman

Is that the Low Road, talking about the High Road.   Lord luv a Duck!

----------


## The Horseman

I think we all now know who the Celebrity Witness was!

----------


## The Horseman

I take it everyone is happy that Indyref2 is proceeding.....
Even in this Covid time!

----------


## Alrock

> I take it everyone is happy that Indyref2 is proceeding.....
> Even in this Covid time!



What Covid times?
According to great leader Donald "Stable Genius" Trump, Covid ended on 4th November... He's even ecouraging people to gather in large groups & go to church in thanks (to him in his head).

----------


## The Horseman

> What Covid times?
> According to great leader Donald "Stable Genius" Trump, Covid ended on 4th November... He's even ecouraging people to gather in large groups & go to church in thanks (to him in his head).


Ahhhhhhh...thankx.

----------


## aqua

> Considering the statement above, have you read the latest story from *The Herald*? You might Luv the UK, but it appears they don't think much of you.......or Human Rights.


This could be good for Orkneys economy. Inexpensive agricultural Labour is much harder to find now weve left the EU. Our friend Orkneycadian would surely welcome this development if he were still here to comment.

----------


## The Horseman

Seems the end of the SNP is in sight?!

----------


## Alrock

> Seems the end of the SNP is in sight?!


Very true... once independence has been achieved we can go back to voting on other issues.

----------


## The Horseman

What shocks me is that ‘extinction’ is such a priority!
Get a ‘grip’ ...as is said.
There are so many other important issues
.

----------


## Alrock

> What shocks me is that ‘extinction’ is such a priority!
> Get a ‘grip’ ...as is said.
> There are so many other important issues
> .


It's not extinction, it's a means to an end, Country is more important than party (or ego), something your precious Donald Trump should learn.

----------


## The Horseman

> It's not extinction, it's a means to an end, Country is more important than party (or ego), something your precious Donald Trump should learn.


Prez Trump whose Mither was A Scot, ruled America.....and your are all watching too much CNN, a paid Liberal News Network!  I am a Canadian frai Lybster!
In my opinion the means to an end shud be Covid, and your present economy!  Then when things are good do what u wish!

----------


## The Horseman

Do you want Salmond back in THE SNP?

----------


## Corky Smeek

> If I am reading anything that resembles reality, the Scottish Govt is failing miserably!
> The promise of 580 homes was relegated to 50!
> £15 Bbbillion in debt...that should never have happened.
> £2000 per person in debt...way above average.
> Now those who advocate Their deliverance out of Debt........what say U?
> So Sad for a proud Country....And Salmond still being defended at the public purse!
> And of course...... . the Secret Celebrity.   Likely many more than one!
> Another...What say U?      Ty.


For a party that seems to be failing it is doing remarkably well in the polls. It makes one suspect that you just made up the original post from bumph you read in the Daily Mail/Express or got it from the BBC.


Electoral Calculus has been predicting for months now that if a GE were held tomorrow then the SNP would win 58/59 seats. All recent polls for the Holyrood Election show the SNP polling around 55% and on course to win a majority of seats.


Oh, and of course the last 15 polls on the subject have shown a clear and rising majority in favour of independence. I imagine with Brexit looming that majority will increase.


Fortunately the Scottish population are having the veil lifted from their eyes and seeing for themselves just how bad this Union is.  Most of the folk I speak to are absolutely delighted to live north of the border and to have a parliament that protects them from many (but sadly, not all) of the worst excesses of Westminster.

----------


## Fulmar

Hello again Corky!

----------


## Corky Smeek

Hi Fulmar. It's nice to be back.

----------


## The Horseman

Corky.......so there is nothing to the ‘stuff’ we read in the Newspapers a d ither media about your Leader, husband and Salmond, and the many women who made false claims. Your replies make it seem all OK.   Why did the Women do it?
Everything is good........Harmony!

----------


## Corky Smeek

I think enough has been said about bias in the MSM in the UK not to have to go over it all again.  I do, however, think it is rather inconsistent of you to rail against CNN and its anti-GOP/Trump stance yet you expect us to swallow the anti-SNP/Indy rhetoric of the vast bulk of the MSM over here.
As for the rest of your post I made no comment whatsoever on those issues.

----------


## The Horseman

But Corky, CNN has lied!  Blatantly!  
Just this weekend they now admit that The Biden Son is being Investigated....this was hidden.
There is Methinks a difference between supporting a particular ideology and suppressing the truth.....i.e. Outrite lies!
Yes, this is my take in the situation, and I would again ask that you comment on all the Women who were not believed in Court. Could we say then....there was a ‘travesty of justice’!
And perhaps why Orkneycadian was banned?   Am I in the same boat, sinking slowly!
I say ‘so be it’, if the Majority wants out of the UK., but get this Covid issue out of the way.  Hasn't your Leader realized that you cannot vote at the present time, and likely not for another year plus! 
 The 90% efficacy rate against Covid was with ‘selected healthy applicants’......those with any issues were ‘culled’ from the testing!
Over 2 U........
Without Prejudice!

----------


## Corky Smeek

I have no doubt that CNN has lied; just as Fox has also done. They are private news networks who push particular political agendas. If you want to be told what you want to hear you just pick the one which most closely represents your views and watch it. I don't think anyone is seriously suggesting that the U.S. news networks are impartial. I could point you in the direction of umpteen videos that show Fox News lying blatantly but would you accept that they were lies. I'm not so sure. I would ask you to spend a little time on Brian Tyler Cohen's YouTube channel. It will give you some idea of how the Trump campaign and Fox News have been behaving recently.

As to the AS trial I am not going to comment as I do not have sufficient understanding of the finer details of what went on. Also, I wasn't posting when Orkneycadian was banned. I don't know what he did to be banned but I imagine the decision to do so wasn't taken lightly.

NS is not my leader. I am not a member of the SNP. She has, however, made no moves towards a precise date for IndyRef2 as she realises that dealing with the impact of Covid has to take priority. I don't know where you got the idea that she was thinking otherwise. Oh! wait a minute you got it from one of those ultra impartial newspapers we have in the UK.

----------


## The Horseman

Several Media outlets....NS...My First Priority is to have Indyref early ‘next year’!

----------


## Corky Smeek

I'd love to know what media outlets you are referring to.

----------


## dc1

me thinks if snp put up a sheep to stand in the central belt the sheep would get voted in , and i  say sorry to the sheep now before i get accused of being racist

----------


## The Horseman

See your pic with the Fish. Well done dc1.  Sandy

----------


## dc1

wasnt keen sandy in my old boiler suit i think they raised about a thousand pound

----------


## The Horseman

> wasnt keen sandy in my old boiler suit i think they raised about a thousand pound


It’s the thought that counts.  Makes life a ‘wee bitty easier’ for someone!

----------

